
Google's Hotel Finder Is D.O.A. - jaybol
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1664743/infographic-of-the-day-googles-hotel-finder-is-doa
======
arkitaip
""How on earth is Google, armed with a cash-printing machine and the best
software engineers on the planet, getting outsmarted by a tiny startup?""

I've asked similar questions with regard to Google App Engine and other Google
services that can't compete with the competition. It's discouraging that a
company with Google's resources and supposedly pro innovation/fun attitude
keeps developing subpar software. If not even Google can get it right, what
hope is there for the rest of us? Do startups succeed simply because of their
small size or can businesses keep delivering great software as they grow in to
behemoths?

